# 540i for an M3?



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Two very different beasts.

Personally, I wouldn't do it, but to each his own.


----------



## Marke39stick (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 98 540i 6-speed and my uncle and neighbor both have 2004 M3's. I recently drove my uncle's M3 6-speed and let me tell you, there is a huge difference:

M3 has a straight six fast revving engine which lightning fast response. The handling is nimble and you feel in ultimate control of the car, the feeling of "tightness" drivers love to experience. This is a very responsive, fast, and FUN car.

540i, also with a 6-speed, is much more luxurious cruiser. The engine does not revv nearly as fast (doesn't need to either). It is much bigger inside giving you the commanding feel of driving a solid road beast. You already have the 540i, so I won't say anymore, you know it.

I say, get rid of the 540i simply due to the miles - there's a point of diminishing return, and 90-100k is where it is for the luxury beemers. The M3 is actually more roomier in the back than most people realize. 4 grown adults can sit comfortably in it. To those that will start making comparisons to long distance driving, M3 isn't really made for road trips. If you do get the 2001 M3, make sure you check that the engine crank issue has been either fixed, or it has the 100k extended warranty. Also, keep in mind that the "bad engines" went bad in under 15k for most incidents.

Get the M3! It's newer, more fun, can fit 4 people, 5 cramped. Just remember, you only live once, experience it all!

Mark



chonch said:


> This is for all of you veterans and enthusiasts alike.....
> 
> What would your opinion be on trading a 1998 540i (plus about $20,000) for a fully loaded 2001 M3 with 20,000 miles?
> 
> ...


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I was thinking about doing this after selling my 540i. I just can't justify the insurance costs in West Hollywood, but I believe the reliability of the M3 would be better than my 540i. Another factor was for practicality. It would be my only car, so I need some cargo room. If you can live with those realities, the M3 is too fun to pass up. Get a CPO or extended warranty to matter what!


----------



## Ghost Runner (Nov 13, 2004)

*What i am doing*

I thought about trading in my 540i six speed. The car has 90k miles on it and had similar worries about the rather high maintenance costs. 
I drove quite a few cars, other BMW's, Audi's, Acura's etc.

The conclusion I came to was that none of the other cars were satisfactory for me. My particular car is exceptionally well maintained and is still as tight as when I purchased it with 20k miles on it. I also have to say I am getting sick of our consumer mindset - newer, better, more etc.

I am going to run my car up to around 250k miles. I do not expect too much more than a clutch replacement and the usual 2000 per year of tires and miscellaneous stuff. I could be wrong but my car is so well made it should have a good chance at hitting the high mileage goal. If I do have a big problem I will have to deal with it.

That 20k you are spending can go a long way towards maintaining your car. If you are bent on a new car - my preference would be for an E39 M5 or another 540i.

The M3 is a really fun car - especially if you autocross, but for my money in the real world on real roads - the 540i is the car to beat. You can do it all with the 540i from blasting down a mountain road to a cross country trip - great all around car. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Ghost Runner (Nov 13, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> One says performance the other says luxury/utility.
> 
> 540i more space reasonble power.
> 
> ...


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

if you like the drive by wire numbness, sure, go for the E46. if i were you (and you were me), i'd go get a E36 M3 on the side. More fun, cheaper, and feels like a car and not like a computer.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

humanoid said:


> The 98 and earlier models have achieved 450 hp. New models with precats just don't get as much power.


What did you mean by new models ? models >98 are handicapped by the 'pre cats' ?

Topic>>>>I'd trade the 540i for a 01+ M5 :thumbup:


----------

